# Passport fees slashed for British nationals overseas



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*FROM APRIL 7th*

The fees for a UK passport for British citizens applying from overseas countries, including Portugal, will fall by 35 percent from next month, the Embassy in Lisbon said this week.


32 page passport will be £83 

Passport fees slashed for British nationals overseas - The Portugal News


----------



## harry86 (Mar 8, 2014)

*P P Fees Reduced...*

Thank you for the Information......


----------

